# General Advice



## teamc (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi there,

Firstly - great forums!

I am just looking for some general advice on how to go about emmigrating to Canada from the UK.

Me and my girlfriend are interested and recently visited an expo about living and working abroad - I will not name the company just to play on the side of caution.

There one and only reply was:
You need to get a HND each and save up £18,000 (between you) before Canada will even look at you.

IS this true?

We both work, I am in IT as an SEO Consultant (optimising websites to get them on page 1 of the search engines) and my partner is a personal trainer.

My highest level of education in Secondary (GCSE) my partners is some personal training one (higher that a GCSE, but not yet a HND)

Any general advice for me is much appreciated
Thanks peeps.

P.S - also forgot to add - are these companies that offer to help with your emmigration for a fee a good route to go down? If so any recommendations?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

teamc said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Firstly - great forums!
> 
> ...


There are two basic ways to enter Canada. You either must have pre-arranged employment or be in an occupation in short supply in Canada. Your education level is important from the "points" issue but a HND is not an essential. If you are both under the age of 31 you may be eligible for the BUNAC programme which allows you a one year working visa. During that year you're permitted to find an employer willing to and having permission to hire you under a two year Temporary Work Permit (TWP).
For more details go to:- Working Holiday Canada, Work Canada, Seasonal Jobs Canada
As far as hiring an immigration consultant you must be very careful. They are very expensive and most reports say you do not receive value for your money. In many (most) cases you would require to do all the work and they just vet what you've done. The application process is not difficult and I'm sure you're quite capable of doing it yourself.


----------



## teamc (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey,

Thanks for this - it looks like they are packaging a 12 month working visa up.
Pretty good idea.

I will look into this - now just need to get some dates sorted and get a job over there so they can extend my visa!

Its ok for my partner - she is self employed!

Cheers


----------

